# Planning On Preaching From 2nd Peter?



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 21, 2009)

I just finished writing four Sermons for a series I am doing on 2nd Peter (with 3 more to go) and thought I would share the commentaries I found most helpful.

Outside of the old trusty volumes from John Calvin and Matthew Henry (who I found to be very engaging on this book) I found Michael Green's Tyndale commentary, Douglas Moo's NIV Application Commentary, The Pillar NT Commentary by Peter Davids, and surprising to me Martyn Lloyd-Jones' 2 Peter Book was very helpful in application. Also as usually the Ancient Christian Commentary on Scripture is worth its weight in Gold. There is some dynamite stuff from the venerable Bede. The one commentary that I used that, other than its work with the Greek, I found not very helpful was Richard Bauckham's Word Commentary. What I found most unhelpful was his insistence on non-Petrine authorship which made getting anything out of it difficult since it changed really the message of 2 Peter. Interestingly enough Michael Green in his Tyndale commentary deals with Bauckham's thesis and I think shows Bauckham to be incorrect.

Hope this helps!

Blessings,


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 21, 2009)

Ben,

I too have found Word commentaries lacking. Some are good, but many are uneven. On Philippians, I have very unimpressed with Hawthorne/Martin. Maybe it is because I don't need much grammatical/lexical help with the Greek (where I do need it with Hebrew), but I find that almost every occasion so far (which is through the first chapter so far) where the commentary takes a position based on the meaning of the text, I take the opposite position. I also find that the position taken makes the passage at hand almost useless for preaching purposes.

I'll be preaching on 2 Peter in a year or so in the evening, and will use the 1 Peter commentaries I have that also are for 2 Peter, but I appreciate your recommendations!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 21, 2009)

Strongly consider obtaining Schreiner's volume in the NAC series on 1 & 2 Peter and Jude. 

Here is Craig Blomberg's review: HERE.


----------



## chbrooking (Apr 21, 2009)

New to PB, has there ever been a thread dealing with a more comprehensive list of good commentaries? These are helpful, and thanks for that. I agree that Word tends to include my least favorite commentaries. I don't find the organization helpful at all, and seldom find nuggets of value in them. 

If no such thread has been done -- and I don't know how it could be done in an orderly way, perhaps it could be a new forum entirely.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 21, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Strongly consider obtaining Schreiner's volume in the NAC series on 1 & 2 Peter and Jude.
> 
> Here is Craig Blomberg's review: HERE.



Schreiner is good.


----------

